# Berlin is 5 months



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Haven't been on in a while, here's an update on Berlin. My (not so) little boy is growing so fast!  He is five months old now.


----------



## Ybdiesel (Nov 9, 2012)

Just beautiful I love his coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Now that is just too cute!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

should have named him teddy, (as in bear) just adorable


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! 

Yes, he definitely is like a teddy bear...very cuddly :wub:

I cannot believe how big he is...fifty pounds already. Feels like just yesterday he was 9 weeks old and only 16 pounds..aw they grow too fast.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

What an adorable pup, makes me just want to play with him


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

What a cutie he is. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

For a second I thought I was looking at pics of Kyleigh!!!

What a gorgeous puppy!!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> For a second I thought I was looking at pics of Kyleigh!!!
> 
> What a gorgeous puppy!!!!


I have to agree, he looks alot like her when she was younger!  Thanks!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

And thank you everyone, he is such a handsome devil. 

These are from last night, he loves tug, but doesn't like when I win. 
(I had his toy in my hand - and was using it to my advantage to get an actual picture of him - not just a black and red blurrr)


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh yeah, and I forgot to share one of my favorite pictures of my boy....the picture that pretty much sums up my dog. 

His playgirl spread...we call this look "crazy eye" :rofl:

He gets in these moods where he'll lay in some bizarre way, and lay completely still, and when I call his name and look at him, he give me the crazy eye.

What a weirdo


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

What focus on that toy! Sure makes for great pics!

How is he with your cockatiel?? I ask because you MIGHT want to move the cage higher as he gets a bit older. I have a grey and a quaker and when they flap their wings in the cage ... it's SERIOUS focus time!!! Ky ignored them til she was about 8 months old ... then it was like a light bulb! OOHHHHH Birdies ... IN THE HOUSE!!!!

He looks like such a clown in that last picture on his back!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> What focus on that toy! Sure makes for great pics!
> 
> How is he with your cockatiel?? I ask because you MIGHT want to move the cage higher as he gets a bit older. I have a grey and a quaker and when they flap their wings in the cage ... it's SERIOUS focus time!!! Ky ignored them til she was about 8 months old ... then it was like a light bulb! OOHHHHH Birdies ... IN THE HOUSE!!!!
> 
> He looks like such a clown in that last picture on his back!


You know, he's not that bad with him. Mostly ignores him, but sometimes he'll spook the bird accidentally, and then he is all focused on him. Sometimes he just stares at the bird, and barks at him hahaha..I think he is confused. But, Berlin has free roam of my room most times (except for when I'm gone), and I haven't really had a problem with him trying to do anything to the bird...yet. You said yours wasn't until 8 months, so I have a few more months to go! lol! But thanks, i'll definitely watch those two. He is REALLY bad with my two cats though, and I REALLY hope that situation gets better as he gets a little older...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky took a while to get "under control" too with the cat. It wasn't until I had a SOLID leave it that I felt more "comfortable" with them in the same room!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG, he is gorgeous!!!! I love his wonky puppy ears too. My youngest, Galahad, had his wonky ears until about 3 months. I miss them. lol


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Ky took a while to get "under control" too with the cat. It wasn't until I had a SOLID leave it that I felt more "comfortable" with them in the same room!


Any tips on teaching the leave it command? He hasn't really learned it yet....and is in a whole 'nother zone when chasing the cats..


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> OMG, he is gorgeous!!!! I love his wonky puppy ears too. My youngest, Galahad, had his wonky ears until about 3 months. I miss them. lol


Thank you! 
I love the ears too, they crack me up.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

*a lot of pictures*













































curly ear floofies :wub:




































he sits so strange lol, so relaxed..


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

So cute!!! :d


----------



## ElenaA (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the bandana!!! Orange looks good on your beautiful German shepherd!!


----------

